# Does my dog have what it takes to be a therapy dog?



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So I need so opinions from you all.

I am considering training captain to be a therapy dog to volunteer at children's hospitals, old folks homes etc...

The reason why is because he is the first dog I have had that has a very even, mellow temperament. BUT, he is the kind of dog that would love having a "job". I plan on giving him a job regardless of the therapy dog work (dock jumping) but would like to consider this as well. He has met at this point people, and children and is fine. He has met other dogs and usually ignores them. People gush over him because he is so beautiful and with his even keeled personality, and his intelligence when it comes to training, I think he could be a great candidate. Myself, being self employed, I would have plenty of time to commit to his training and preparing him for this. 

He is very polite, and I once had a child rush over when I was walking him, and before I could say anything or even knew they were coming up to us, they started petting him. I held my breath for a second, and then realized captain was totally unaffected. I looked at his body language, it was relaxed. His hackles were not up, he was not stiff, no obvious signs of fear or aggression. He seemed like he could care less, like it was a nothing thing you know? 

He has great recall and pretty much follows me everywhere, I don't even really need to recall him. He so far can do a "handshake", sit, stay, lay down, accepts friendly strangers and dogs. And children. He is young enough I think I could go ahead and start this.

Here is where I need advice, I have two major negatives when it comes to him becoming a therapy dog and I am not sure if they are deal breakers or not.

1. He isn't overly crazy in love with meeting new people or animals. He doesn't act out, he isnt mean or anything, and doesn't seem to dislike it, but he just seems to care less. Like he would be fine if they were there, or they weren't. He is aloof, is that the right term? Anyway, I thought to be a therapy dog, the dogs have to be super friendly happy go lucky when meeting people. This isn't captain. He has more of a "hippie" mentality, like he just kind of rolls with whatever and it's all good, everything is cool, he doesn't care. 

2. Despite my concerns of him not being a barker, he has finally come out of his shell! And he barks... A lot hahah!!, it doesn't bother me though. It's just that when he is excited he barks. When he sees new people or new things he will bark. And then after a minute he calms down and just minds his own business and ignores everything. It's more of a "look mommy there is someone there" type of bark. Or maybe he just likes the sound of his own voice. I'm sure it is something I could train out of him, but I don't really mind it. If he was a therapy dog though, I think I would need to train him not to bark right? 

Sorry this is sooo long. Anyway, your opinions would be great! Thank you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 2 therapy dogs. 1 golden and 1 GSD. In these situations the golden gets more excited to meet people then the GSD, but not as much as one would think. I've worked with Midnite a lot more at nursing homes. Midnite is aloof but accepts people when they approach. He sits automatically when someone approaches and doesn't bother if they aren't interested. He has brought several people that have been bit and are scared of dogs to a new level f understanding dogs. I can't tell you how many older people love seeing a GSD because they had one growing up. We haven't worked with any kids, but that would be ideal for Midnite. I've been asked to bring him to a home to visit with someone in hospice in the next couple weeks. Midnite has never barked at anyone and I don't think that is acceptable, it can scare people. Always keep nails trim, I don't allow Midnite to give paw, I don't want him to hurt someone. He taught himself to turn around with his back to them do they can pet him without falling over. There can be s lot of noise, none can affect the dog. I never trained Midnite for this. He took his CGC test and they told me that I should test him for it because they thought he was perfect. Before him dog after dog owners were told what they needed to work on or their dog was to young and wouldn't pass the test. Midnite pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

First, I will not work a dog in therapy work until I have had them over 1 year - I won't even start the process of taking the CGC/TDI class until then so I am being fair to the dog. So you have a good long time to continue to evaluate him. 

Second, a dog should love the work. They should want to meet people, be interested in them whether it looks like a Golden's interest, or a herding breed's interest. It is hard work - it can be draining for a dog, even though your therapy sessions should only last an hour - it's an intense hour. It's again, not fair, to do that with a dog who is not also getting something out of it. 

I have a lovely little BC mix who was very good in all the ways you described - so we prepped, went through 2 classes, got the TDI, did the vetting, and started to visit and even though she was accepting, I could see her heart wasn't in it like my other dog. She was compliant and that was it. I could have continued - compliance looks like the behavior you want - but there was no enthusiasm other than for the ride, and the after therapy treat. So even after a lot of prep work, a lot of training, cost, etc, I stopped using her for the work. 

PS - check injury and PT info before you start the dock diving...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Jean, a therapy dog should LOVE the work. I think even if they don't show it, it can be stressful for them to be mobbled by people on a regular basis, if they are not the kind of dog that LOVES to be mobbed by people. 

Also, he sounds more like a dog that has shut down rather than one that is mellow. Perhaps he is a very mellow dog, but you will need more time to see his real personality. Jean gave some good advice, wait a year to REALLY get to know him. Like the barking thing - what other behaviours is he waiting on to allow himself to show once he feels more comfortable and settled in? 

Years ago I had a therapy dog. We were part of a local organization that modeled itself after the Delta society. My dog LOVED the work!!! I had to use the employee entrance and employee elevator when I went to visit one facility, but I would take his leash off, and he would run to the elevator his tail wagging, waiting for the elevator to open, walked in on his own (with me following, of course), and wait, tail wagging for us to get our floor and start his visits. 

Part of the evaluation was allowing strangers to handle him, bend over him, etc, showing curiosity and interest about strange equipment and noises, and being as outgoing and friendly when away from me, with strangers, in a strange place. 

Hope that Captain makes it, but I'd just take a wait-and-see attitude, and not put any expectations on him for the time being.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

As has already been stated, the dog needs to love the work to be a good Therapy Dog. If he is also going to be a Service Dog you will need to go through an organization that allows such -- Therapy Dog, Inc. (TDInc.)allows dual work while Therapy Dog International (TDI) does not.

The dog must be 1 year of age to be evaluated as a TD. I would also suggest a CGC at 1 year of age or later. Barking at people would not be allowed for a TD or a SD.

If you think that he will work out as a TD also begin getting him use to a dremel on his nails if he is not already. A TDs nails need to be as smooth as possible.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree they have to love it. Midnite really does. I tell him it's time to go to work and he is ready to go.

I was a little nervous about the nursing home because everyone including mentally ill patients were wandering around. You have to watch them carefully because they don't know. They try sneaking in food and what starts out as petting can turn into man-handling. There are some that are terrified. So as the handler you have to read all these things and keep your dog safe.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> - what other behaviours is he waiting on to allow himself to show once he feels more comfortable and settled in?
> 
> .



Like what kind of dark secrets is he hiding? *chuckle* captain is a dog with a past. As long as it's not jumping on the couch when I'm not looking...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you people, I think I have my answer. I don't think captain would loovee meeting new people. I don't think he cares. He is not shut down, but just very aloof. Whenever someone tries to pet him, he is so focused on me that he won't stop for them. He just keeps moving to wherever I am. I think we are getting a little too close haha. Yes, he probably could be an almost good candidate but not quite... For a TD. I'll go ahead and stick to dock jumping, that he DOES love, I've never seen a dog that is such a natural at it. He loves to swim and loves to fetch, put the two together= captain heaven!

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most people’s idea of a therapy dog is the lab that comes into the hospital room and jumps onto the bed and lets the person pet them. This is not all that therapy dogs do. I have a shepherd that is very aloof and could care less about people touching him. He doesn’t act friendly, he won’t go up to people if they call him, he’s just indifferent. But he’s a therapy dog. I’ve taken him to schools, assisted living facilities, and various other groups in which he performs tasks and shows off his obedience and tricks. I go with a group of shepherds and we show people what the dogs are capable of, teach them how to approach a dog, talk about the breed, ect. Some of the dogs in the group love to be touched and will go up to people. Other dogs are there for the demonstration and to show off their abilities. Both types of dogs are extremely useful in order to entertain people and provide a form of therapy.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Most people’s idea of a therapy dog is the lab that comes into the hospital room and jumps onto the bed and lets the person pet them. This is not all that therapy dogs do. I have a shepherd that is very aloof and could care less about people touching him. He doesn’t act friendly, he won’t go up to people if they call him, he’s just indifferent. But he’s a therapy dog. I’ve taken him to schools, assisted living facilities, and various other groups in which he performs tasks and shows off his obedience and tricks. I go with a group of shepherds and we show people what the dogs are capable of, teach them how to approach a dog, talk about the breed, ect. Some of the dogs in the group love to be touched and will go up to people. Other dogs are there for the demonstration and to show off their abilities. Both types of dogs are extremely useful in order to entertain people and provide a form of therapy.


Thank you for your opinion. I think captain is more like your dogs he could really care less about any one. He isn't aggressive or anything, he is just more nonchalant. All he cares about is me and his toy (very toy motivated). I suppose I could use him still as a TD for demonstrations and such, but think he would be better at just sticking with dock jumping. Thank you though.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Most people’s idea of a therapy dog is the lab that comes into the hospital room and jumps onto the bed and lets the person pet them. This is not all that therapy dogs do. I have a shepherd that is very aloof and could care less about people touching him. He doesn’t act friendly, he won’t go up to people if they call him, he’s just indifferent. But he’s a therapy dog. I’ve taken him to schools, assisted living facilities, and various other groups in which he performs tasks and shows off his obedience and tricks. I go with a group of shepherds and we show people what the dogs are capable of, teach them how to approach a dog, talk about the breed, ect. Some of the dogs in the group love to be touched and will go up to people. Other dogs are there for the demonstration and to show off their abilities. Both types of dogs are extremely useful in order to entertain people and provide a form of therapy.


That's good to know. I'd like to train mine and volunteer with her. She's very young yet, so I'm just waiting to see how her personality develops. I don't plan to have her evaluated for the therapy dog training courses until she's 2 or so. She is showing more aloofness toward adults now, but she still seems to adore meeting children, so that's a good sign in my book. Her increasingly calm temperament as she grows up is a good sign, too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Our local TD groups requires regular bathing, annual shots and no raw food. So TD is not going to be an option for Deja. These groups need to be more educated on recent research on dog health. Hopefully there are other more flexible groups but I haven't looked into these.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm kind of just planning on getting captain his cgc and perhaps an advanced cgc, because we might be selling this house later this year, and possibly need to move into a rental temporarily. I think having his cgc's MIGHT help, well at least it wouldn't hurt. Other than that, I don't think he would make a good td because of what people described, I think he would be an okay one, and maybe be good on paper but at the end of the day, he doesn't LOVE meeting people. This therapy would be more for humans than it would be for him, don't think he would get anything out of it emotionally. I do want to continue dock jumping with him so he will have a "job". Anyway, thank you all for the responses.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

For those who read this thread -- there are some Therapy Dog organizations that allow their member's dogs to be raw feed. One such group is Therapy Dogs Inc.

https://www.therapydogs.com/


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Why is raw fed not allowed in some TV organizations?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Not TV, TD * sorry


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ecoli, and other scary stuff that can make people sick.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Why is raw fed not allowed in some TV organizations?


The FCC makes these determinations.....I blame it mostly on Elvis's pelvis....or at least history suggests that.


SuperG


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Did Elvis have E Coli? Poor fella.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Doc said:


> Did Elvis have E Coli? Poor fella.


I pretty darned sure the E in E. Coli does stand for Elvis.....many called him E as a nickname I guess.


SuperG


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer has turned into an impromptu, unofficial therapy dog. My MIL was in very poor health a few years ago. She spent some time in the hospital and then was released to a rehabilitation center for a month or two. They decided to cut her loose, but she was nowhere near strong enough to go home and live on her own, although she would have liked to. Tom found a terrific assisted living center about 15 minutes away from us, and she's been there for close to 3 years. Now that she's gotten her strength back she lives independently, and is thriving. She keeps threatening to move back home but we think she really likes the social aspect, and was probably lonely living by herself.

One of the great things about this place is that they do allow pets, both as residents and visitors. Tom goes to see her 3 times a week, and on Sundays when I'm at flyball practice with Halo he's been taking Keefer with him. Keef has always loved people, and attention, and love and petting, so he's totally in his element. And the residents love him too, he has fans that know him by name and look forward to his visits each week. Barbara enjoys him too, and always has treats ready when they come over. Tom asks him if he wants to go see Grammy and he tilts his head and starts getting all excited, lol. We have no plans to ever take it further and get him certified, but for now, he's bringing joy to some old people who probably miss having a pet.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Why is raw fed not allowed in some TV organizations?


I'd imagine it's because of immunocompromised individuals served by therapy dogs.

I had a vet tell me about a family who brought a puppy home from a breeder who fed raw. Their infant got sick and nearly died. Apparently it was something in the raw food the puppy had been eating that made the baby sick. I don't know a ton about all that but it made a certain amount of sense; if I'm bringing my dog into a pediatric cancer ward, they want to make sure she's clean and not harboring any pathogens that could wreak havoc on an immune system ravaged by chemotherapy. Especially if she's a licky dog (which mine is).


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> For those who read this thread -- there are some Therapy Dog organizations that allow their member's dogs to be raw feed. One such group is Therapy Dogs Inc.
> 
> https://www.therapydogs.com/


I will be checking this out, thanks for posting! Based on the cursory research I've done, though, the requirements are coming from the organizations welcoming the dogs and their handlers. Local to me, the organizations have explicitly said no raw diets.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Alex was one of the calmest easy going dogs you'd ever meet, he loved attention but never licked or scratched. He'd just sit there with a blissful look on his face and take treats gently, he loved the attention

They did specify the vaccinations and cleanliness which I didn't have a problem with, the RAW food to I didn't care about because I was feeding kibble anyways

Personally after experiencing the lifestyle for a few years I know now what is involved and I would be super critical. Jazzy doesn't like strangers, especially them getting in her space and touching her so she'd never be a good candidate as she'd never do anything but she'd be uncomfortable the entire time. I took Delgado as a puppy into the local hospital and he loved the attention, the wheelchairs, IV poles, smells, etc didn't affect him. But he'd get bored easily doing it for a full hour or more. He likes humans but if you don't have treats or toys, he won't pay any attention to you


----------



## Majikman (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like you answered your own question...your dog is aloof with strangers (a typical GSD trait, by the way). If your dog doesn't love the job you select, why ask him to continue as he won't enjoy it? Notice that GSDs are rarely used as therapy dogs but more suited for S&R for example. My GSD excels at nose work and racks up ribbons & titles like mad because she loves the job. She also loves agility and obedience. I work her strengths, not her weaknesses and have a happy dog with a fantastic disposition.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My Traveler is a certified therapy dog. He is aloof for the most part but will allow a good rub or two but that's about it. He is not a cuddly dog.

My DH is a veteran. I've taken Traveler to the VA hospital and never made it in the front door. Lots of the vets are sitting outside in the waiting/smoking area and that's usually the beginning and end of our visit.

It is amazing that there could be dozens to 50 or more of these vets just sitting around with no one talking. We come up and usually one or two guys will make some comment about Traveler or they'll call him over. After this initial start, next thing you notice is everyone has a dog story. It's either about the dog they had, the dog they knew, something. There's been many times we've gone and after some time of just being in the area, a vet will jump up and exclaim how he almost missed his appt. or whatever. 

Traveler's job was done. He didn't have to do tricks. He didn't have to give paw or get rubs. He spends most of our visit just laying around either near me or at my feet. He was a conversation starter. He was something different to focus on. He helped these vets pass some time.

So, moral of the story is that even dogs with the typical GSD aloof temperament can be good therapy dogs given the right surroundings. Therapy comes in many forms.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

